

162 Arrested at White House for Tar Sands Pipeline Protest - bsmith
http://www.tarsandsaction.org/another-52-americans-arrested-to-ask-obama-to-stand-up-to-big-oil/

======
sp332
Aren't they just being arrested for protesting without a permit? Permits might
be expensive, but they prevent D.C. from getting clogged with protesters all
the time. The article is trying to make it sound like disagreeing with Obama
will get you arrested.

~~~
VladRussian
>Permits might be expensive

freedom isn't free.

